# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.390 released:  23 Nov, 2016

## mohamed73

*▼ Changes in this version: ▼*
 Support Tab changes:
  Removed server selection on user side, downloads request will be fully managed by server. 
eMMC ToolBox changes: 
ADD: Show detailed information when loading files (ROM, EXT_CSD info)
ADD: Show info after writing new EXT_CSD
ADD: LGE Vendor / Platform on Factory Image tab
ADD: Model and Firmware selection for Samsung and LGE on Factory Image tab
ADD: "SD Boot Recovery" option on Factory Image tab using UFI Lite 
This will create "SD Boot Recovery" for supported devices (Samsung, LGE and other Qualcomm and Exynos platform only !) 
ADD: "Reset Meizu Flyme Account Lock" in User Partition, Special Task menu
BUGFIX: Erase single partition bug fixed
BUGFIX: "Verify" bug fixed 
Android ToolBox changes:
ADD: Device connection hint and tips
ADD: Phone model is now displayed for ADB device
ADD: Extract support for more LG KDZ files
ADD: Extract support for Coolpad CPB files
ADD: Dynamic Fastboot Quick task menu for 
"Clean FRP" for ASUS Qualcomm(X014D) 
"Erase NVM" for Intel device
"Enable End User Mode" for ASUS Intel device
"Disable Demo Live" for ASUS device
"Erase NVM and EFS" for Qualcomm device
Note: You have to select correct Brand, Platform and Model to enable the menu
ADD: Flash, Qualcomm tab
Added Firehose mode for device with UFS memory
You can now Identify, Read and Write spesific partitions for device -
that support "Firehose" mode from Emergenty Boot mode(Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008)
This will be usefull to backup security data(modemst1, modemst2, fsg and other) before further tasks
Featuring 2 Flash methods("Raw Program" or "Userarea")
"Raw Program": Read or Write as Official firmwares
"Userarea": Read or Write as Raw Dump
Featuring Special Task menu for
"Clean Viruses"
"Factory Reset"
"Patch boot image(insecure boot)"
"Clear User Locks (Code, PIN, Gesture, Fingerprint)"
"Remove Google Account"
"Reset Xiaomi(MI Account) Lock" for Xiaomi device
ADD: "Skip re-partition" on Qualcomm tab
This will skip the write of MBR or PrimaryGPT partition
ADD: "Skip userdata" on Qualcomm tab 
This will skip the write of userdata partition
ADD: Flash, MediaTek tab 
Added more BROM version
Featuring 3 Flash methods("Scatter" or "Full flash" or "Userarea")
"Scatter": Read or Write as Official firmwares
"Full flash": Read or Write as Raw Dump including bootloader 
"Userarea": Read or Write as Raw Dump
Added to Special Task menu 
"Full erase" to erase all flash 
"Full erase(except bootloader)" to erase all flash except bootloader
"Clean Viruses"
"Factory Reset" 
"Clear User Locks (Code, PIN, Gesture, Fingerprint)"
"Clear FRP Lock"
"Remove Google Account"
"Reset Meizu(Flyme Account) Lock" for Meizu device
ADD: Service, IMEI tab
Added "Erase NVRAM before write imei" for Mediatek device 
Bugfixed write QCN when QPST mode unchecked
Added "RF Band Config" for Qualcomm device
Usefull for:
Identify and fix network problems because of incorrect QCN 
Add Spesific RF/LTE Band
Added Read and Write SN, BT Addr and Wifi Mac for Qualcomm device
ADD: ADB tab
Bugfixed ADB dump for device with UFS memory
Sideload and apk drop is now cached, right click to load recent files
Added "Resize Storage" on Tools tab, work with custom recovery mode(TWRP) only 
Added "Disable Mi Cloud" on Tools tab, this will disable Mi Cloud services

----------

